# Legend of the Wood 2010 Haunt



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a video from this year's LOTW haunt:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Excellent Job!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

visual treat....nice work


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Your video of the man breaking the glass came out great.

Nice job.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks. We like to do a video each year to help us remember how much fun the actual event is. Sometimes we forget while standing in the rain building.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm impressed your tent remained upright. Mother nature whipped up 55 mph winds a few days before Halloween for us too!! Nice work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on your haunt! I had the Nurses Escape in my haunt and it went really well. How did they react to the Axe killer dvd? It looks like you have some really cool props. Great Job!!!!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

The axe killer was a hit! I'm hoping to update the prop with a new video next year. One problem I had was that mid way through the evening two of the axe heads fell off. However, rather than ruining the effect, seeing two "dents" where the piston rods pushed the cloth and the final axe head seemed to impress people even more. Go figure!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the axe killer, very cool. Great looking haunt, very well done!


----------

